# Hello Everyone



## Daisy786 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just got results back from my lab work. Could someone help me determine what they mean?
I can't figure out my TSH results.

TSH (THIRD GENERATION) results 0.723 units UIU/ML normals 0.55-4.78

FREE T4 results 1.1 units NG/DL normals 0.7-1.7

I really do thank you for any help.
Daisy:confused0068:


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your levels are OK and within Lab reference range. That includes your TSH which is a little low but still in Lab reference range.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Everything looks ok to me! Are you having problems?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Daisy786 said:


> I just got results back from my lab work. Could someone help me determine what they mean?
> I can't figure out my TSH results.
> 
> TSH (THIRD GENERATION) results 0.723 units UIU/ML normals 0.55-4.78
> ...


Well.....................this depends on how you feel. The labs look good. It also would have been helpful if the doc would have ran your FREE T3 as this is your active hormone.

You see, if the FT3 is really high with those labs, you would be hyperthyroid. If the FT3 is in range and you feel good, you would be euthyroid (normal) and if the FT3 was really low, one could suspect a conversion problem, rT3 or even adrenal failure.

So.....................tell us how you feel. Are you symptomatic? If you are, could you list the symptoms.

Also, if you think you have thyroid disease, these antibodies should be done.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Here is a good place to learn about the different labs. Some are outdated.........
Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------



## Daisy786 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you all very much for replying. I have fibromyalgia. The symptoms are very much like low thyroid.. I have a body temp. of 96 degree to 97. I am always cold. Nails used to be strong now thin and brittle. Hair thinner. Weight gain and hard to loose.Blood pressure goes up and down. On my CBC all 3 of these were high. cholesterol 223 ldl cholesterol 140 lymphocytes 51.5.. I am being retested due to the lymphoctes being high. I eat low fat foods, veggies and fruits. My cholesterol should not be this high. I hope you all have a "good day". I love my good days.
Daisy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Daisy786 said:


> Thank you all very much for replying. I have fibromyalgia. The symptoms are very much like low thyroid.. I have a body temp. of 96 degree to 97. I am always cold. Nails used to be strong now thin and brittle. Hair thinner. Weight gain and hard to loose.Blood pressure goes up and down. On my CBC all 3 of these were high. cholesterol 223 ldl cholesterol 140 lymphocytes 51.5.. I am being retested due to the lymphoctes being high. I eat low fat foods, veggies and fruits. My cholesterol should not be this high. I hope you all have a "good day". I love my good days.
> Daisy


Yep; sure sounds suspicious. Hopefully you will get those antibodies' tests done and get a FREE T3 run also.

Has your doctor just dismissed you regarding this?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi and welcome. I have fibro and Graves disease. I think this made it harder to diagnose my hyperthyroid because I blew off a lot of the symptoms as fibro/my "wacky immune system." Many of my fibro symptoms have gone down since my Graves was treated. Until the last few days when I have been in pain again. I may be pre-menstrual or just pushing myself too hard.
Fibro skews the way our bodies respond to illness/stress/medications so I think that it is good that you are checking this out. Also, I think that fibro has become the new catch all diagnosis for whatever the doctors don't understand/can't explain, which can be very frustrating as a patient with very real problems. Grrr....
Thyroid issues can be confusing and it is important to get the right tests if you are concerned. I asked my doc to check my thyroid because I thought I felt hypo, when I found out that I was in fact hyper. Go figure! 
Free T 3 can be off even when T4 and TSH are "normal, but for some reason docs don't seem to like to test for it. Also, antibody testing can tell you if something is going on, even when T3/4 and TSH are "normal." Andros has some good suggestions.
Your TSH is normal, but it is low normal. In a healthy body, TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) is what tells your body to make T3/4. So, if your T3/4 are low, your TSH should be high to tell your body to make more T3/4. Conversely, if your T3/4 are high, your body should make less TSH to slow down production of T3/4. This is a really basic explanation. With thyroid disease, TSH and T3/4 go out of balance and/or out of the "normal" range. That being said, what is "normal" for someone else may not be normal for you. Also, if your levels fluctuate widely over time, this can be a sign of a problem. Which makes it important to keep a record of thyroid levels over time. 
Hope this helps


----------

